# I have the 92FS considering.. Back from Range



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Gentlemen and ladies if present,

I'm the one that's been considering a friend's 92FS Inox.. It's no prom queen, but the finish isn't terrible.. shows a little wear. I have the gun now.. I just got back from the local range and had the smith check out the gun. The owner loaned it for me to shoot it and check it out.

It is a standard 92FS confirmed.. Inox finish.. Hogue (Not Pachmayr) grip with front finger wrap. Two mags, probably Mec Gar (aren't so hot.. Won't lock the slide and some surface rust). I picked up a new Mec Gar which appears identical and works. 

I shot a box of range rounds with one FTfeed, one FTlock on last round of early loads.. Other than that fine, except I can't shoot (embarrassing proof of that below). I'm thinking with the barrel, ramp and rail condition, both malfunctions might be attributed to the fact the gun ain't clean by no means.. Though we oiled the ramp/rails prior to shooting.

Assessment by the smith and I totally agreed.. It needs CLEANING, big time. The smith (who owns the range/shop) said it hadn't had many rounds through it and was in good shape.. I picked up an extra box of Atlanta range rounds so he could shoot it and he drove tacks (2 1/2 inch group at 10 yrds).. I hide my target sheets in shame. hehehe Yep, I gotta learn to shoot.. Admitted.

Sofar, the deal is the gun, two holsters (unseen yet.. One is a high waist mount.. I think Fobus.. Haven't seen it yet and another velcro style el cheapo I'm betting) for $450 with the two crappy mags which were full of speer defensive rounds, I trade him one large North Face dry duffel bag (old). The Smith checked his books and said new.. $625ish.

Your thoughts? :smt1099 I'm feeling confident with a good breakdown and thorough cleaning, she's a keeper.. Again, purpose will be a learner (home defense safe gun) and range gun to learn to shoot and safety, etc.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh and the reason I made sure to mention if any ladies present.. Holy cow, there was a lady in the stall next to me busting a couple Glock 45's, and I was embarrassed to have my target next to hers... Dang!!! she could shoot! hehehe.. I had a slight momentary feeling of inadequacy there.  And my Dad was with me... He and I both agreed, she had her ducks in a row and knew what she was doing for sure. :smt023 Doggone good for her!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

These prices seem a little high to me, although I could be wrong. I don't know the value of holsters since I can't carry (until I move in the near future), but buds has them in Inox new for $499 delivered. If I were you, and you didn't care about the holsters, I would just order a new one (depending on what you get charged in your area for an FFL transfer). I'm sure some will disagree but that's just me. I would atleast try to get him down a little lower then that, unless the holsters are worth more money then I'm thinking....somebody else may know.

-Jeff-


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*If it is the model with the all stainless-matching controls, it's within the ballpark. Maybe a bit on the high side.*


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

flugzeug said:


> *If it is the model with the all stainless-matching controls, it's within the ballpark. Maybe a bit on the high side.*


I forgot about the older models with the all stainless-matching controls. I think I remember from another thread that babs stated it was one with the matching controls, but it still seems a little high to me considering what you can get one for new. But, I don't know anything about the value of the older ones with the matching controls.

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes it is stainless or inox (matching finish) controls, US version, front fixed, rear dovetail red 3-dot. Grip is hogue which I can take or leave, as well as the unseen holsters.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I had many FTF problems with after market mags for my Beretta 96. Watch out for them. Pay full price and get authentic Beretta mags if you get the gun.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't checked out a sure-enough beretta mag compared to even the Mec-Gars I have with this gun, but I'm realizing magazine spring tension and smooth operation are CRUCIAL to this guns reliability.

Interesting.. There's two beretta 92 mags in the teens, and two over $30 at Buds.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

Buy it and don't look back. I paid $600 for a new "Police Special" and haven't regretted it for a second. Of the five handguns I own my 92 is far and above my favorite (though I do like to bang away with my Ruger SuperBlackhawk when I can afford the ammo:mrgreen.
The PS came with three factory mags, and I bought another MecGear which has performed flawlessly.
With a nod to personal preference here, the thing fits my hand perfectly...feels like it was born there...and it's my daily carry gun in spite of it's size.
I guess I would recommend giving it a good cleaning, though, and take it and a new mag to the range one more time before you pull the trigger, so to speak.
Who tries to sell a dirty gun?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Update.. Thanks to Mike's great instructions, the newbie here cleaned his first handgun.. Nothin' to it (without a full blown tear-down for all the parts). But the gun cleaned up fine with:

*One oddity.. *Cannot at all remove the locking block.. Will not swing forward enough to clear the pin (in proper position of course). Made me think it might be a replacement that's just large enough to require removing the 'ramp pin' in order to install/remove the block.. Should slide right out but won't, no matter how much oil and is as clean as I could get it.

Showing only mild marking on the feed ramp, and beautiful bore. It's a fine pistol I think just no beauty pageant winner, as it was a worker car-gun and backpack-gun for this guy.. (why I do not know.. I'd rather have something that'd do a lot more than just piss off a black bear).

But anyway, the gun is now cleaned and lubed, and I might just possibly get another shot at the range as I do have most of another box of range ammo to burn up.. Atlanta or Atlantic or Atlantis (can't remember the brand.. ball ammo)


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

camguy said:


> Who tries to sell a dirty gun?


Yeah no joke... Someone who doesn't care if it sells or not I suppose.
Check out my statement above about the locking block.. Should that be any concern?

Also just clarifying, the 1 FTF and 1 instance of slide not locking on last round were with the brand new Mec-Gar mag.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't sweat the locking block. Sometimes you have to jiggle them "just right" to get them to slide out the side. As long as it's clean, take the gun back to the range for another try. If it pukes again, just give it back to the guy with a "thanks, but no thanks."


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I wouldn't sweat the locking block. Sometimes you have to jiggle them "just right" to get them to slide out the side. As long as it's clean, take the gun back to the range for another try. If it pukes again, just give it back to the guy with a "thanks, but no thanks."


.. Oh I jiggled.. All the fenagling in the world wouldn't remove it, but I'm not really concerned with it.. popping one pin by the smith and it's out.

.. I totally absolutely agree.. Now I know it's clean, I may roll through a box or maybe two with that one decent mec-gar and if it so much as flinches, I'm dumping, because that 226 and XD's in the case with their factory support etc and case with OEM mags and peace of mind, are too tempting.. Even still not saying I wouldn't leave with a PT1911 if he handed it to me.. Shot better with that para rental than I did with this 92.

oh.. Thanks again for the cleaning info Mike. The moral support "piece of cake" I think was the biggest help.  You da man!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> As long as it's clean, take the gun back to the range for another try. If it pukes again, just give it back to the guy with a "thanks, but no thanks."


+1 Even without taking it back to the range (I'm just stating my own feelings about this), I would buy a new one from buds before I bought this one. It seems as though there are certain things you're not comfortable with about it, and that's not good since it will be your only handgun (for a little while anyways:anim_lol. On top of that, you could find a new XD for much less then that, smaller, lighter and easier to carry if you want to do so. You could even find Glocks for around that price, but that's just my .02 :smt1099 Good luck with whatever you decide to do. Happy shootin' babs!

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I gotta ask my dealer of the same that checked this gun over what my fees would look like to FFL order a gun from Bud's.. He's got some nice weapons in the case, as do a couple other dealers, also.

As I learned the hard way with my 1st harley.. A '90 heritage softail with unknown mileage and a habit of marking it's territory and showing rusty bolts and old parts needing replacement every chance I looked... 

There's something to be said for "new with warranty". :smt082

And seeing 92FS Inox's in the classifieds over at the B. forum in the mid $300's... This used gun is NO great deal of the century. 

Decision made.. I'm going to fondle that Sig, and the XD's and Glocks next to it, and start talking some noise with cash in hand.. The one dealer will get paid on the back end as I'll be using his range a LOT and classes, so he's liable to cut me something nice. More to come. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

babs said:


> As I learned the hard way with my 1st harley.. A '90 heritage softail with unknown mileage and a habit of marking it's territory and showing rusty bolts and old parts needing replacement every chance I looked...


What did you expect? It said Harley on it somewhere didn't it?

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

I know I just opened a can of worms...:smt033

Seriously though, be sure to let us know what you think of the feel of the XD, Glock, etc. It's always fun going to a gun store 

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, actually she wasn't all that bad.. Ran strong, just needed more love than I wanted to spend on her but man, what a looker!...









So anyway, I stop by the dealer and a couple other folks there I know all chime in about this beretta.. A common theme confirmed by the owner/smith and the others... Get the Beretta OEM mags and fire away.. They swear it should be a great gun, they just have to have sure enough OEM mags. Great.. :smt022

Ok, I may just have to flip a coin on this stupid 92. Follow the safe route or take a risk on a tack-driving pistol that everyone says just needs good OEM mags.. They chimed in and reaffirmed that a lot of guns typically like the original equipment.. And neither could find fault in the gun. The owner's wife was ogling and drooling over the inox as well which didn't help matters..

Too bad I didn't have time to shoot some more, but I got to see some competition on the range for a few minutes.. Ok, that looks like a sport I'd love to do but I could hear the dollar signs ch'ching! and crinkle of divorce papers. hehehehehe Nope, I won't be taking up another hobby. I'll just watch and learn. :watching:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I must admit, that is a looker. Still wouldn't buy one though :numbchuck::mrgreen:. 

I just don't understand why you would buy this used gun, and put the money into new factory mags, when you could buy a new one for the same, or less by the time you purchase the mags. Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the benefit, unless you're trying to help out a friend or something. I'm not saying that this one would be bad in any way, just saying cost-wise it doesn't seem right to me.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I tend to agree with *BeefyBeefo*. There's really no point in buying a gun that hasn't shown itself to be reliable, when there are other good options in your dealer's case.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

My thinking was if I could negotiate $400 as is for the 92.. but still, the cost of mags, and it's still a used gun and questionable reliability. Your logic is right on and truly is the best decision. Thank you both for the voices of reason. Seriously. :mrgreen: Maybe for a died in the wool Beretta fan the 92 would be cool, but I'm not.

Thinking logically, if I'm set down to wanting just a fine dependable service gun, ready to shoot just add ammo, the basic 1st entry XD9 4" is $440 at Buds ready to roll add FFL and whatever tax. 

Glamorous and sexy be damned.. It's about bang every time.. Goes for whatever flavor I end up chosing.. XD, M&P, Glock, Sig, etc. 

Keywords are "New in Box" and "Proven" and "In Budget".

One thing that I'm noticing is the pricing around here.. Seems to be high in general.

Example: The CPO Sig 229 9mm at the shop was $595, compared to $500 at Buds. That's significant.. Same gun entirely, sights and all. And another used black 96 in their case for 6 bills also for an equally questionable gun, in no better shape than this Inox.

This 92 goes back tomorrow to it's owner, and I have another local dealer with good references I've not checked out yet also. Never got an FFL fee quote out of dealer 1 yet. More to come, but not from this beretta.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

babs said:


> Thinking logically, if I'm set down to wanting just a fine dependable service gun, ready to shoot just add ammo, the basic 1st entry XD9 4" is $440 at Buds ready to roll add FFL and whatever tax.


I thought buds prices were just a tad higher than that on the XD's, but I could be wrong. I'm assuming you just looked  But, you can still find them even a little cheaper then that on gunbroker :smt023 The prices around here seem pretty high as well. Even AFTER shipping and FFL charges, I got my XD for $110 cheaper then they are here WITHOUT taxes. Just a thought :mrgreen: If I were you, I would personally go for the dependable service gun for the first gun. That particular 92 just didn't happen to prove itself, so I would just move on and not think twice about it. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> ...so I would just move on and not think twice about it. :smt1099
> 
> -Jeff-


I've already forgotten it. :mrgreen: and I'm learning the way gun pricing works..

It appears there's a premium price for the convenience of walking in, picking one out like a slice of cheesecake at the bakery, and walking through a door and burning the first 100 rounds through it in the same day, and the dealer and I know HE sold it to me in person with service and supporting a local biz owner, which I'm all for.

Eh, the big thing is, get a good one and get signed up for the classes and start learning. :smt033 Ain't nothin' free. Might save the amount of a great steak dinner, but it's all relative I think when I know the protection is top notch, no if's or but's about it, and maybe that extra little bit of care by my local guy.


----------

